
Representations of Commonsense Knowledge by Ernest Davis - wslin
https://cs.nyu.edu/faculty/davise/rck/rck.html
======
wslin
Ernest Davis is a professor of computer science at New York University. He has
authored four books, including Representations of Commonsense Knowledge.

